# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush është më e bukura në të gjithë botën?

## Gjinokastra

Dikur hapa një temë me pak emra, edhe sidomos harrova alternativën "tjetër".

Kush është më e bukura në botë sipas jush?

SILLNI FOTO AKTUALE!

Mos votoni për anëtare forumi, ose nëse i votoni sillni foto reale të tyre. Natyralisht lejohet që edhe anëtaret e forumit ta prezantojnë veten me foto  :ngerdheshje: 

Votoni edhe shqiptare nëse mendoni se janë më të mirat në botë!

----------


## Gjinokastra

Clare Grant:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Jam për:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk votoj,per protest.Nuk keni vene Elsen.

----------


## busavata

Elsa asht ma e bukura , pytni grevistat ....

----------


## Gjinokastra

Kush është Elsa më? Pastaj është opsioni "tjetër".

----------


## busavata

> Kush është Elsa më? Pastaj është opsioni "tjetër".


nuk ke te drejt ti ta quajsh Elsen -  opsioni " tjeter "

----------


## Gjinokastra

> nuk ke te drejt ti ta quajsh Elsen -  opsioni " tjeter "


Ore po kush është? Më thuaj emër-mbiemër? :konfuz:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kush është Elsa më? Pastaj është opsioni "tjetër".


Si me,kush eshte Elsa...Me e bukra ne bot.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Po vë një listë me të preferumet e mia, fotot i kërkoni në google.  (renditja e rastësishme)

- Gemma Atkinson
- Heidi Klum (mgjth po plaket si tepër kohët e fundit)
- Olivia Munn
- Lissa Maffia (vetëm trupi, ftyrën e ka kot)
- Megan Fox (kur është me make up dhe me taka të larta, pa këto duket si e vrame ka zoti lol)
- Emma Watson ( me raste më pëlqen, jo gjithmonë)
- Bar Rafaeli
- PINK (oops  , j/k)

(PINK-un mos google-oni se nuk ju del gjë,  kam provuar already  )*

----------


## busavata

> Si me,kush eshte Elsa...Me e bukra ne bot.


Fieri89 , ja ku e ke grevistin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Si me,kush eshte Elsa...Me e bukra ne bot.


Elsa Benitez?

Apo po talleni me mua?

???

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Elsa Benitez?
> 
> Apo po talleni me mua?
> 
> ???


"Nuk tallemi".
Nje Else ka bota. Nuk eshte fai jone qe ti nuk e njeh...

----------


## mia@

Per mua konkurset e bukurise, apo percaktimet se kush eshte me e bukur jane gjeja me  e kote. Cdo femer ka vecantine e saj qe nuk e gjen te nje tjeter.Esshte e veshtire te percaktosh me te bukuren midis  me te bukurave.

----------


## eldushka

Po te kisha tre vota do ia jepja Adriana Limas, Angelina Jolie dhe Charlize Theron. Me nje vote ne dispozicion, votoj per Charlize Theron. Eshte vertete femër, se ka klas, finese edhe shume prezence, pa qene aspak e rendomte. Tani ama perkufizimi "me e bukura ne gjithe boten" eshte pak si shume e ekzagjeruar, jo per gje, po nuk i kemi pare gjithe cupat e botes, se ja p,sh. ka ndonje bukuri te papare ndonje nga cupat forumistore per bukurine e se ciles nuk jemi ne dijeni  :ngerdheshje: . 

p.s. Elsa Lilen e kane germen cunat me nalt.

----------


## Cuccador

Giselle Bundchen

----------


## illyrian rex

tjeter...

Monica Bellucci.

Le te mbyllet tema tani  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

Nga lista e paraqitur Charlize Theron :

----------


## valdetshala



----------


## PINK

> *Po vë një listë me të preferumet e mia, fotot i kërkoni në google.  (renditja e rastësishme)
> 
> - Gemma Atkinson
> - Heidi Klum (mgjth po plaket si tepër kohët e fundit)
> - Olivia Munn
> - Lissa Maffia (vetëm trupi, ftyrën e ka kot)
> - Megan Fox (kur është me make up dhe me taka të larta, pa këto duket si e vrame ka zoti lol)
> - Emma Watson ( me raste më pëlqen, jo gjithmonë)
> - Bar Rafaeli
> ...


Per kete e kishe fjalen Jack ? Pse mua me doli, dhe duke kenduar biles.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

